# Several unidentifed plants and mosses



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

This is my emersed plant collection http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...58279-some-my-emerged-plants-bacopa-sp-3.html .

These are some of the still unidentified plants and mosses:









Moss from Zarate, Buenos Aires province, Argentina









Moss 1 from Misiones province, Argentina









Moss 2 from Misiones province, Argentina









Moss 3 from Misiones province, Argentina









Moss 4 from Misiones province, Argentina









Hydrocotyle sp from Misiones province, Argentina









Bacopa sp. "Paranai Guazu", from Misiones province, Argentina









Plant from Misiones province, Argentina. Probably non aquatic. I didn't have time to test the plant submerged.









Plant from Misiones province, Argentina. Probably non aquatic. I didn't have time to test the plant submerged.









Plant from Misiones province, Argentina. Probably non aquatic. I didn't have time to test the plant submerged.









Acuatic plant from Jericoacoara, Brazil









Eleocharis sp. from Entre Rios province, Argentina









Hydrocotyle sp and Bacopa sp, both from Entre Rios province, Argentina









Eleocharis sp, from Entre Rios province, Argentina









Bacopa sp, from Entre Rios province, Argentina









Moss from Cordoba province, Argentina









Eleocharis sp, from Cordoba province, Argentina









Unidentified moss

Bye,

Juan


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't have an id for you, but your Moss 3 look exactly like something I found in Texas in a forested wetland. I tried it submerged and it did not survive. But it looks quite lovely for an emersed set-up.

-Dave


----------



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

davemonkey said:


> I don't have an id for you, but your Moss 3 look exactly like something I found in Texas in a forested wetland. I tried it submerged and it did not survive. But it looks quite lovely for an emersed set-up.
> 
> -Dave


Hi Dave,

Moss number 3 grows submerged. I collected this moss in 2008 http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ropical-rain-forrest-identification-help.html. Is the only that I can me sure to say that grows submerged.

You are probably right with the others ones, specially number 4. But I didn't have time to check them out.

Bye,

Juan

PD: the last picture, the " unidentified moss" is this thread http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plant-id/56394-taiwan-moss-taxiphyllum-alternans.html.
PD2: this was the thread from Cordoba province's plants http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...-id-collected-cordoba-province-argentina.html


----------

